# Problem with green_saver?



## nsayer (Aug 15, 2010)

I had to replace my video card rather abruptly today - the capacitors on the old one burst and it stopped working. Fortunately, it doesn't seem to have damaged anything else.

My new video card is a GeForce 8400GS. It's going to spend almost its entire life just showing the text console on this box, and most of that is going to be with the screen saver on.

While the old video card (a GeForce 6200) worked just fine with green_saver.ko, with the new one, the screen blanks, but the monitor does not power down.

Is there a trick to getting this to work on newer nvidia cards?


----------



## gcooper@ (Aug 15, 2010)

Taking a stab, this might be a bug with the vga(4) driver in FreeBSD. I'm interested in this too, so I'll poke around and see whether or not it works for my 9600GT card (I'm using blank_saver right now).

Also, what version of FreeBSD do you have loaded on the box right now?


----------



## nsayer (Aug 31, 2010)

8.1-release amd64.


----------

